# Lower Denture Issues



## Ivanchuk (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone. Hope this post finds you all well.

So I'm in the process of getting lower dentures. The problem is that I've heard nothing but horror stories about them. Stuff like you can't bite down without them popping out. Also that laughter can do the same. Some have even told me that using denture adhesives doesn't work. My dentist offers a procedure in which he adds little
snaps on the back left and right side of the denture that connect to snaps secured into the lower jaw. Much like a button on a shirt that uses snaps instead of traditional buttons. Problem is, it costs $3000. I could pay it, but it would be a real kick in the head financially. Not sure what to do. Any thoughts? Do you feel that the cost for the procedure is reasonable?



-Ivanchuk


----------



## Tom Young (Oct 26, 2013)

Wouldn't want to make recommendations, but very close friends who have lower dentures have the same problems you have described, and wish they had taken a different route.  My dentist just quoted me a total of $10,000 for lower implants and caps to redo the whole bottom half.   Decided not to do it, but also because I still have some bite power, and am lots older.  If I were younger, would do it in a minute.  In my unprofessional opinion, the price sounds reasonable.  

On the other side... also have older friends who have had uppers and lowers for 30- 40 years, and deal with it well, and without complaint, and it doesn't seem to bother them at all. They said that periodic adjustments help, and that the initial period of getting used to the new appliance is somewhat traumatic.   Apparently the key to comfort is getting the initial "fit" right, and that you might have to be proactive in insisting that the dentist make the adjustments, rather than suggesting that you'll "get used to it". 

 Hope there will be other suggestions or help here, as it is a big decision.

Best of luck...


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 26, 2013)

_I have no problems with my teeth except for an ulcer here and there, i would say the dental techs are onto a good money making scheme over there_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 26, 2013)

Take into account gum shrinkage over time before making expensive decisions.  The first few years after teeth are removed is when the major gum changes happen.  They need time to toughen up to the new experience of taking the pressure of chewing.  Previously the teeth roots transferred to the pressure directly into the bone of the jaw but a denture applies the pressure directly onto the softer gums which were never designed for that purpose. 

They will change shape, shrink and toughen over time to adapt so what may be an expensive 'fix' early on may not be suitable at a later date.  As in all things, give them time to adapt first.  I've had dentures for  decades and there will always be a degree of change and problems, most easily surmountable with a bit of adjustment.  Usually mine were fixed by filling away lightly a part of the plate that was newly applying pressure due to gum shrinkage elsewhere.  Keeping the pressure even, and having enough gum to enable a stable position should be all that is needed.


----------

